# And the "Best. Ever. Husband." award goes to



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

My husband.

In earlier threads this past week, I identified that I moved my horse. In doing so, I lost my ride to the nearby trail riding campground. Sam is now too far for my friends to bring him with their horses.

So, I mentioned to my hubby that I needed my own horse wheels. (Side note: husband HATES horses. They terrify him and my horse is a time and money consumer.) 

His initial reaction to the trailer was, erm, let's say not warm to the idea. That's the PG version at least.

This morning, he texts me that a co-worker has a family member selling a single horse trailer. :shock: He had to know I would jump at this, right?

It is a single horse, single axle trailer that will fit a full size horse with saddle. Newer tires. New floor. No rust, newish paint (some clear coat peeling off the top). It has a lockable tack locker and a feed bin. The owner installed plywood on the walls.

And, it is in my immediate price range. I can purchase this with my savings without impacting my ability to contribute to our airline tickets to go visit my family at the holidays.

His coworker will pick it up (2 hrs away) and bring it to us (so no fuel expense for me!)

Looks like I have a trail riding weekend in my VERY near future. :clap:

Now, I have to convince my "nothing bothers me horse" that a single trailer is just as comfy as the ones he has been pulled in before. 

Time to start reading this forum category for horse introductions to trailers.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Great news! Hubby does get the award!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice! Lucky you!


----------

